# Check out these Dolphin caught in Mexico, HUGE!!!!!!!!!!



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hello all. A friend passed this picture along to me today. There Company goes to Cancun every year, and look at some of the results. These are STUD Dolphin. I have a call into them right now to find out what the weights are..... Tight lines, T


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

pic?


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I probably posted this in the wrong section, but_ finally got that picture to load....._


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

wow, those things are AT LEAST 10 lbs!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

looks like 30 and 50 pounds...


----------



## ilander (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd guess 60-70 on that bull. A lot of taco's.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

That is making me hungry....nice fish!


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Good Morning. I'm guessing 70, but will post the weight when he gets back with me.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

that mahi is every bit of 65 pounds. and a hell of a gaff shot on that sucker too


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Those are some MONSTER fish!!! I bet they didnt have to go far off shore for them either.


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm going to guess around 75-80# for the big one...Looks really sweet! Nice catch and fine gaff action!!!


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

28 and 45.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Xanadu (5/5/2008)*28 and 45.


:clap No where near 65, much less 70 or 80......


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Xanadu (5/5/2008)*28 and 45.


Ifigured high 40's..


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

check out my wifes from our vacation two weeks ago in COZUMEL!


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

28# & 45# !?!?!?! that's paltry  HEHE ....seems a lot bigger than that...I mean whoa!


----------

